# Bubbles in mead after adding sorbate



## indianaoty (Dec 3, 2012)

Started 6 gallon of mead with 12 pounds raw local honey. starting sg was 1080. Transferred to carboy at 990 sg. added 2 pounds honey. Two weeks later added clearing agent and sorbate. Now 3 weeks later not clearing and still have bubbles coming up from bottom of car boy. should I just wait it out is everything ok.


----------



## fatbloke (Dec 3, 2012)

Perhaps de-gas it ?


----------



## Deezil (Dec 3, 2012)

Was the 2lbs addition of honey an attempt to bolster the ABV or to sweeten the wine?

If it was to sweeten the wine, then you'd want to add the sorbate before you sweeten the wine - some people do it the same day, but i like to wait a week

Sounds like it started to ferment again, to me, and that would create additinoal CO2 that would keep any natural proteins or any other solids, in suspension.. Degassing the mead would help it clear but wont do anything for the ferment, if thats whats going on

With mead, things can take months more than weeks - so i'd let it sit for a while.. Depending on the clearing agent used, you'll want to rack off of that according to its instructions (not a big fan myself, so i dont know what they might be off the top of my head)...

It should clear in time, and the activity going on will subside on its own - kind of at the mercy of the ferment at this point.... When its clearer, you can see if the sweetness is in line with what you were thinking or if you'll need to try crossing that bridge again


----------



## indianaoty (Dec 5, 2012)

I added honey for flavor and back sweetening. I did degass just before adding fining agent and after. It was very foamy. I figured most of the yeast would be left in the primary and refermenting would not be a issue. Now I know to add sorbate first before back sweetening. If I racked to another carboy would that help or should I just leave as is. Hopefully carboys coming for Christmas then it wouldn't be a issue.


----------



## fatbloke (Dec 5, 2012)

indianaoty said:


> I added honey for flavor and back sweetening. I did degass just before adding fining agent and after. It was very foamy. I figured most of the yeast would be left in the primary and refermenting would not be a issue. Now I know to add sorbate first before back sweetening. If I racked to another carboy would that help or should I just leave as is. Hopefully carboys coming for Christmas then it wouldn't be a issue.


Ah, the old "not enough carboy space" problem.........

Just remember, when back sweetening with fermentable sugars, if the yeast hasn't reached its max alcohol tolerance, you must use both sulphite and sorbate to stabilise. Without the sulphite there is potential for spoilage organisms to munch on the sorbate which can cause geraniols and its accompanying geranium odour. If you got that, its irreversible and the batch would only be fit for the drain.

If it hasn't occurred, I'd suggest sulphite/campden tablets whichever you use......

I'm thinking the bubbles may have been a bit of refermentation kicking in, but its hard to guess as you don't mention what yeast was used for the ferment.


----------



## indianaoty (Dec 5, 2012)

I used red star Cote des Blancs yeast recomended by local supply store


----------

